# Girls Soccer Playoff Loss C&C Welcome



## CMfromIL (Oct 29, 2012)

Well my daughters team played their last game on Saturday.  It was a good game, ended 4-2 with us on the losing end.
Here are 6 shots.  All with my T3i, with the 70-200 and the 1.4x converter.  Cropped.
1.  Trapping the ball





2.  Shot on goal.  I was at the wrong end.  Would have preferred to have been behind the goalie.




3.  Penalty on white.  They were pretty rough and tumble.




4.  More physical play




5.  I thought of intially cropping tighter, but then felt the white players faces added more emotion.  At this point we had closed the gap 3-2 on a penalty shot that snuck in.




6.  One of my favorite shots of the afternoon.  Our goalie played her heart out.  She was getting some kind words after an awesome save, and was really pleased.  The girl in white (the kicker) was less pleased with the save.


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 29, 2012)

#4 the girl in pink is going to bite her tongue off....


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2012)

Most of them are soft


----------



## CMfromIL (Oct 29, 2012)

They are a bit soft.  I think it's due to cropping, as many of these were at least 1/2 a field away.  Thanks for looking though.


----------

